# toad habitat



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I was cutting the grass a few weeks ago and found 4 baby toads, my gf is keeping them. Right now we have them in a tank with dirt and grass, as well as a little pool of water. We keep it a damp enviroment and its prety nice, the toads like to dig down into the grass roots and chill down there.

My question is we want to get rid of the dirt and get some different plants in there besides grass. Is there a mixture of stuff that I can buy that thay can live in instead of dirt like peat moss or whatever? I basicly just want info on how to construct a nice terrarium for them.

Thanks


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just get some moss and the pack of dirt (eco earth) from the store
and mix it together
and mist 2-3 times a day and they will be happy


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

try to make the conditions in the tank close to the conditions where u live, i mean it is their natural habitat u kno?. well gl man i want to find a toad, i got a 5g sittin around waitin for somethin


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2004)

pamonster said:


> My question is we want to get rid of the dirt and get some different plants in there besides grass. Is there a mixture of stuff that I can buy that thay can live in instead of dirt like peat moss or whatever? I basicly just want info on how to construct a nice terrarium for them.


 A simulated microsystem with soil, water, and living plants is often referred to as a vivarium. Here is a webpage from blackjungle.com that provides some of the basics about substrate, water, and lighting. Most of my cage furniture has come from Black Jungle Terrarium Supply.
http://www.blackjungle.com/ju01000.htm
Some people have taken this concpet to extremes, building minture rainforests inside aquariums.

Personally, for small toads, I house them on paper towels with a plastic half-log to hide in and a wide, very shallow water dish for them to climb into and soak. This set-up is very easy to keep clean and it's easy for the toads to catch the little insects and worms I feed them.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

You really shouldn't take an animal from the wild and confine it in a glass box..


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> You really shouldn't take an animal from the wild and confine it in a glass box..


 ok, then let all your pets go bitch :laugh:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > My question is we want to get rid of the dirt and get some different plants in there besides grass. Is there a mixture of stuff that I can buy that thay can live in instead of dirt like peat moss or whatever? I basicly just want info on how to construct a nice terrarium for them.
> ...


 thanks for the link


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i agree you shouldn't just take wild animals from your garden. Its nott fair on the animal.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> i agree you shouldn't just take wild animals from your garden. Its nott fair on the animal.


 wtf it was either that or i hit them with the lawn mower, their going ot have a longer happier life liveing with me. Besided where do you think pets came from, were all animals born in some dudes basement.....no, they have been domesticated from the great outdoors. If you realy believe that sh*t then dont have pets, and if you dont have pets, wtf are you doing on this forum........?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea seriously guys its a toad!!!! its gonna have a lot better and dangerfree long life with him


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

i suppose, it just doesn't seem fair on mr toad.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> i suppose, it just doesn't seem fair on mr toad.


ur right, pamonster..next time run them over with the lawn mower...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I agree with pamonster







Every herp was originally taken from the wild so if u let go of all ur herps then u can say something


----------

